# MAC - Sheer Minerals Swatches - Oct 08



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2008)

Place all your *Sheer Minerals* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Sheer Minerals discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Sheer Minerals colour story thread.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jul 10, 2008)

Soo I don't know if it's inappropriate to post these- feel free to remove if so. 

These pictures are all personal pics, which were all taken by me, of the first releases of those MSFs being repromoted in Sheer Minerals. If you'd like to use them somewhere, please give credit where it's due. Enjoy!

*Petticoat*

















Comparative swatches:

















*Top: Gold Deposit, So Ceylon
Bottom: New Vegas, Metal Rock*


----------



## wheresmytea (Aug 2, 2008)

So Ceylon, Petticoat & Soft and Gentle:





So Ceylon, Petticoat & Soft and Gentle
plus Northern Light, Porcelain Pink and New Vegas





Soft and gentle swatched:


----------



## lara (Aug 5, 2008)

*Petticoat*.





Porcelain Pink - bleached peach-pink with discreet gold veining (Goldplay, A Muse)
Glissade - antiqued peach with subtle plum veining (Danse)
Northern Light - Dusky pink with tan and taupe veining (Flashtronic)
*Petticoat *- soft pink with rose and amber veining (Lingerie, Sheer Minerals)

Shooting Star - tan with gold veining (A Muse)
Shimpagne - beige with gold veining (Goldplay, A Muse)
New Vegas - soft yellow with amber and gold metallic veining (Goldplay, Alexander McQueen)
Lightscapade - multi-tonal (Danse)


----------



## anguria (Sep 5, 2008)

From ebay - cyber_emporium*

Soft and Gentle MSF





*


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## datura-noir (Oct 4, 2008)

Swatch of  *Mineralize Sheersheen Powder Loose Silver Aura*


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## rosewicca (Oct 6, 2008)

Petticoat and Mineralize Sheersheen Powder Loose Silver Aura


----------



## tuuli (Oct 6, 2008)

Petticoat 1&2


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 10, 2008)

Petticoat






So Ceylon






Petticoat, Glissade, Northern Light






Northern Light, Petticoat


----------



## Karrie (Oct 10, 2008)

Petticoat


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 11, 2008)

as if we haven't seen enough petticoat swatches already. here's some more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



direct sunlight





direct sunlight





natural lighting, in door





direct sunlight





natural lighting, in door


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 12, 2008)

And some more of Petticoat


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Karrie (Oct 14, 2008)

http://i475.photobucket.com/albums/r...etticoats1.jpg


----------



## Karrie (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 16, 2008)

So Ceylon MSF on the right, with flash:


----------



## xjoycex (Oct 16, 2008)

Soft and Gentle


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 16, 2008)

Petticoat MSF






Petticoat v. Light Flush










Northern Light, Light Flush
Stereo Rose, Petticoat


----------



## suggrr (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## mochabean (Oct 17, 2008)

All on NC42 skin:

1st Photo- Swatch of Gold Deposit and Sheersheen Powder Lucent

2nd Photo- Close up of Sheersheen Powder Lucent


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 17, 2008)

*Mineralize Sheersheen Powder/Loose* (on NC 20-25 skin)
Left to right: Siver Aura, Lucent, Sheerbronze


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 17, 2008)

Petticoat:






On NC42


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 17, 2008)

Petticoat (no flash):





Petticoat w/ flash:





So Ceylon (no flash):





So Ceylon w/ flash:


----------



## duckduck (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## damsel (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## abbyquack (Oct 18, 2008)

Petticoat MSF





109 Brush (permanent now with mineralize line)





109 (center) compared to 168 (l) and 227 (r)


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 18, 2008)

Soft & Gentle MSF
Pics are clickable! Taken in natural sunlight. I like it!


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 18, 2008)

petticoat vs. light flush (w/ flash):





petticoat vs. light flush in natural light:





petticoat vs. light flush on NC25 skin:





warmed vs. so ceylon (w/ flash):





so ceylon vs. warmed in natural light:





so ceylon vs. warmed on NC25 skin (w/ flash):





so ceylon vs. warmed on NC25 skin in natural light:


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 18, 2008)

All swatches on NC20 (got rematched today!) skin!


----------



## Lndsy (Oct 19, 2008)

On all skin swatches, the darker side was heavily swatched and the lighter side was blended.

Petticoat with flash, NW20





Petticoat with flash NW20





Petticoat with flash





Petticoat and So Ceylon with flash





So Ceylon with flash




NW20  with flash


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 20, 2008)

Mineral swatches on my NW45 skin. It's not the best photo and I had to use the flash but I think these are fairly colour/finish accurate.


----------



## anguria (Oct 22, 2008)

On NC30 >>















On NC30 >>


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 22, 2008)

Comparison MSF pics
Same order for all pics...
Light Flush & Petticoat
Shimpagne, Soft & Gentle, Lightscapade
Gold Deposit, Warmed, So Ceylon


----------



## Marberry (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## KarlaSugar (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all!  I just wanted to share some product photos and swatches of the limited edition mineralize skinfinishes that came out with the Sheer Minerals Collection.  All swatches were done on NW15 skin.





Petticoat Mineralize Skinfinish





So Ceylon Mineralize Skinfinish





Left To Right
Gold Deposit, So Ceylon, Petticoat, Soft & Gentle

Thank you for looking!


----------



## gocce (Nov 24, 2008)

PETTICOAT


----------



## Ascella (Jan 5, 2009)

Indoors with flash.


----------



## hippie_ippie (Jan 31, 2009)

Petticoat
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s...g/P1000712.jpg

Soft and Gentle
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s...g/P1000714.jpg

So Ceylon
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s...g/P1000715.jpg


----------

